# Bootcamp missing operating sytem Windows 7



## fred2105 (14 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

je ne suis pas un pro de l'informatique donc je vais essayé de vous expliquer mon problème au mieux. J'ai un Imac 27" sous IOS X. J'avais installé windows 7 (certains de mes logiciels de dessin ne sont pas compatibles avec MAC) et j'arrivais à naviguer entre MAC et Windows en pressant la touche ALT au démarrage. Manquant de place sur le disque ou se trouvait Windows j'ai voulu agrandir la partition et depuis lorsque je souhaite démarrer sur la partition ou est censé être Windows j'ai un écran noir avec "Missing Operaring System". J'arrive à accéder à Windows mais en passant par le Mac et parallell desktop. Avez vous une solution ?
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Février 2017)

Salut

Tu l'as agrandi comment cette partition bootcamp?
Que te renvoie dans le terminal (applications/Utilitaires) la commande :
*diskutil list
*
Voir ceci : http://www.crabtree-consulting.com/boot-camp-windows-7-repair-for-missing-operating-system-error/


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2017)

fred2105 a dit:


> Manquant de place sur le disque ou se trouvait Windows j'ai voulu agrandir la partition et depuis lorsque je souhaite démarrer sur la partition ou est censé être Windows j'ai un écran noir avec "Missing Operaring System".


Ne surtout pas faire ce genre de manipulation avec Utilitaire de disque qui ne sait pas le faire. Il n'y a que Paragon Camptune X qui le fera proprement, mais c'est un logiciel payant et il n'y a aucun logiciel gratuit, sauf à passer par le Terminal pour réparer les erreurs.


----------



## fred2105 (14 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Tu l'as agrandi comment cette partition bootcamp?
> Que te renvoie dans le terminal (applications/Utilitaires) la commande :
> ...




Merci pour votre réponse,

j'ai essayé de l'agrandir avec partition magiq


fred2105 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je ne suis pas un pro de l'informatique donc je vais essayé de vous expliquer mon problème au mieux. J'ai un Imac 27" sous IOS X. J'avais installé windows 7 (certains de mes logiciels de dessin ne sont pas compatibles avec MAC) et j'arrivais à naviguer entre MAC et Windows en pressant la touche ALT au démarrage. Manquant de place sur le disque ou se trouvait Windows j'ai voulu agrandir la partition et depuis lorsque je souhaite démarrer sur la partition ou est censé être Windows j'ai un écran noir avec "Missing Operaring System". J'arrive à accéder à Windows mais en passant par le Mac et parallell desktop. Avez vous une solution ?
> Merci




Merci pour votre réponse,

j'ai essayé de l'agrandir avec partition magic, ci-dessous mon diskutil list :

Last login: Sat Feb 11 16:21:02 on console
iMac-de-Frederic:~ fredericweibel$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS `                       797.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                202.3 GB   disk0s4
iMac-de-Frederic:~ fredericweibel$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Février 2017)

Ok tu as regardé ceci : http://www.crabtree-consulting.com/boot-camp-windows-7-repair-for-missing-operating-system-error/


----------



## fred2105 (14 Février 2017)

oui mais je n'ai pas réussi à trouver cette manip :
G. Exit from the command prompt and *run startup repair.*
je ne sais pas ou le trouver


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Février 2017)

Tu tapes
exit
et dans le menu du dvd de Windows n'as-tu pas l'option "réparer le disque de démarrage"?


----------



## fred2105 (14 Février 2017)

non lorsque je mets le dvd il me propose que de réinstaller Windows


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Février 2017)

Pour réparer voir ceci : http://www.micro-astuce.com/depannage/reparer-win7.php
Sinon, sous os x terminal, que te renvoient dans le terminal :
*sudo gpt -r -vv show disk0*
et
*sudo fdisk /dev/disk0*


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2017)

fred2105 a dit:


> J'ai un Imac 27" sous IOS X


Non, iOS c'est pour un iPhone. Sinon, quelle version exacte de macOS est installé ?


----------



## fred2105 (14 Février 2017)

mac os X 10.7.5


----------



## fred2105 (14 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Pour réparer voir ceci : http://www.micro-astuce.com/depannage/reparer-win7.php
> Sinon, sous os x terminal, que te renvoient dans le terminal :
> *sudo gpt -r -vv show disk0*
> et
> *sudo fdisk /dev/disk0*


WARNING: Improper use of the sudo command could lead to data loss
or the deletion of important system files. Please double-check your
typing when using sudo. Type "man sudo" for more information.

To proceed, enter your password, or type Ctrl-C to abort.

Password:


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Février 2017)

Donc là tu entres ton mot de passe qui ne s'affiche pas et tu valides par la touche "Entrée"


----------



## fred2105 (14 Février 2017)

J'ai réussi !!! Merci à vous.
J'ai utilisé les commandes suivantes :

sudo fdisk -e /dev/disk0
p
setpid 4
07
flag 4
p
write
y

Pour m'éviter que cela m'arrive à nouveau, comment puis je augmenter la partition avec Windows ?


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2017)

fred2105 a dit:


> Pour m'éviter que cela m'arrive à nouveau, comment puis je augmenter la partition avec Windows ?


Avec Paragon Camptune X... https://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/camptune/ ...le seul logiciel capable sous macOS de redimensionner à la volée sans problème, garanti 100 %, mais il n'est pas gratuit 14,95 €. 

Ce logiciel s'installe sous macOS et permettra d'augmenter/réduire quand bon nous semble la taille des partitions en toute tranquillité.


----------



## fred2105 (15 Février 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Avec Paragon Camptune X... https://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/camptune/ ...le seul logiciel capable sous macOS de redimensionner à la volée sans problème, garanti 100 %, mais il n'est pas gratuit 14,95 €.
> 
> Ce logiciel s'installe sous macOS et permettra d'augmenter/réduire quand bon nous semble la taille des partitions en toute tranquillité.



Bonsoir, 

Catastrophe !! J'ai acheté Camptune, j'ai essayé de modifier la taille du disque mais il me disait de réparer des erreurs, j'ai lancé l'utilitaire de disque pour réparer les erreurs mais ça ne fonctionnait toujours pas.
Au redémarrage de mon mac... rond barré et impossible de le démarrer ! Je suis donc allé dans l'utilitaire avec les touche cmd+R pour lancer un réparation mais ma partition est grisée. J'ai lancé diskutil list et la je remarque que mon disque 2 (mac) est en microsoft basic data, que faire ?


----------



## fred2105 (15 Février 2017)

Bonsoir, 

Catastrophe !! J'ai acheté Camptune, j'ai essayé de modifier la taille du disque mais il me disait de réparer des erreurs, j'ai lancé l'utilitaire de disque pour réparer les erreurs mais ça ne fonctionnait toujours pas.
Au redémarrage de mon mac... rond barré et impossible de le démarrer ! Je suis donc allé dans l'utilitaire avec les touche cmd+R pour lancer un réparation mais ma partition est grisée. J'ai lancé diskutil list et la je remarque que mon disque 2 (mac) est en microsoft basic data, que faire ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Février 2017)

As-tu un DDE sur lequel tu pourrais installer Mac os x ?
Si oui, fais-le depuis le Menu principal du mode Recovery en choisissant bien le DDE et en l'ayant au préalable formaté mac os x journalisé et schéma GUID.

Ceci fait il faudra démarrer sur ce nouveau disque (touche ALT lors du boot)  puis télécharger gdisk et l'installer.
Ensuite dans le terminal, tu tapes :
*diskutil list*
et tu repères le disque "bancal"
Ceci fait, tu tapes la commande :
*sudo gdisk /dev/diskx*
là tu entres ton mot de passe qui ne s'affiche pas.
Ensuite tu tapes *p*
et tu repères le n° de la partition "windows". ce devrait être 2 mais à adapter.
Là tu tapes *t* puis le n° de partition (2 en principe) et tu devrais obtenir ceci :

_Command (? for help): t
Partition number (1-3): 2
Current type is 'Microsoft basic data'
Hex code or GUID (L to show codes, Enter = AF00): _

Là tu tapes "Entrée" ou AF00 puis "Entrée" ->

_Changed type of partition to 'Apple HFS/HFS+'

Command (? for help):_
Là tu tapes *w*(rite)
puis *Y*(es)

En croisant les doigts tu peux tenter de démarrer.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2017)

*Jean*

Si «Camptune» n'a pas été plus loin que modifier le type de la partition n°2 > alors la modification à rebours via *gdisk* devrait fonctionner.

J'ai testé en prenant pour cible le disque d'une clé USB > une première modification du type de la partition à *0700* (*Microsoft Basic Data*) donne bien le même affichage de la partition que pour *fred* (avec un système de fichiers *MS-DOS* = *FAT-32*) > une modification rebours avec *AF00* (*Apple_HFS+*) comme type de partition > remonte directement le volume initial de la clé sans perte de données.

Quand *Locke* disait :


Locke a dit:


> Paragon Camptune X ...le seul logiciel capable sous macOS de redimensionner à la volée sans problème, garanti 100 %, mais il n'est pas gratuit


ce plantage en beauté prouve effectivement qu'il n'est pas « gratuit » d'utiliser «Camptune», mais que l'utiliser se « paye » plutôt cher -


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Février 2017)

J'ai testé aussi sur une clé en CoreStorage avant de proposer cette solution et j'en suis arrivé à une même conclusion que toi.
Si les données de la partition Mac os x ont été "tripatouillées" par Paragon, il reste les solutions Testdisk ou StellarDataRecovery pour tenter de récupérer qq chose.
C'est vrai que tous ces outils Mac-Windows font un peu peur.
Mais il faut des testeurs et *Fred* nous montre l'exemple (à ne pas suivre )


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2017)

fred2105 a dit:


> j'ai essayé de l'agrandir avec partition magiq


Moi, j'aimerais connaitre ce qu'est cette version, pour PC ou Mac, est-ce de Stellar, car je m'interroge ?

J'ai fait tellement de tests dans mon MBP avec Camptune X que je ne comprends pas.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2017)

Si l'on se réfère ce fil d'archive abordant la même problématique : ☞*Redimensionner les partitions*☜ > l'on peut noter que malgré les rappels angoissés de *r e m y  *le testeur de «Camptune X» : *AppleSpirit* n'est plus jamais revenu donner de ses nouvelles...


----------



## r e m y (16 Février 2017)

Je me suis toujours demandé quels recours juridiques on peut avoir contre les développeurs quand une application cause ce genre de dégâts...


----------

